# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Art.13 legge n.388/2000 e nuovi minimi

## ACEMAN

Salve, una persona che ha adottato il regime art.13 l.388/2000 nel 2010, puo' passare ai nuovi minimi dal 1 gennaio 2012 senza che siano trascorsi i tre anni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, una persona che ha adottato il regime art.13 l.388/2000 nel 2010, puo' passare ai nuovi minimi dal 1 gennaio 2012 senza che siano trascorsi i tre anni?

  Assolutamente sì.

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Assolutamente sì.

  Deve compilare mod. AA9/10 con il flag nella revoca, o basta il comportamento concludente? visto che non credo siano ancora disponibili i nuovi modelli AA9

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Deve compilare mod. AA9/10 con il flag nella revoca, o basta il comportamento concludente? visto che non credo siano ancora disponibili i nuovi modelli AA9

  Dal 1997 basta e avanza il comportamento concludente.

----------


## fabrizio

Per sicurezza comunica la revoca del regime nuove iniziative tanto non ti costa nulla, dopo di che accesso automatico nel regime dei nuovi minimi (se ci sono i requisiti) con comportamento concludente.
Ciao

----------


## Teo

E se la situazione fosse la seguente: 
Professionista con inizio attività nel 2008
Regime N.I.P. 2008/2010
Nel 2011 passaggio a regime "ordinario" 
Nel 2012 può entrare nel nuovo regime dei minimi? 
Leggendo i provvedimenti AdE di oggi direi di no, in quanto "resta fermo il vincolo triennale conseguente all'opzione per il regime ordinario". E' corretto? 
Grazie e buone feste a tutti

----------


## ACEMAN

Si corretto, punto 1.2 del provvedimento n.185825, vincolo triennale, solo per regime ordinario

----------


## marcodellinoci

> Si corretto, punto 1.2 del provvedimento n.185825, vincolo triennale, solo per regime ordinario

  mi sembra però che il dispositivo contempla il passaggio dal regime 388/2000 alla scadenza del triennio, e cioè: 
inizio attività 2009 con regime N.I.P. (388/00) - scadenza regime 2011
passaggio a nuovi minimi ok

----------


## Kewell

> E se la situazione fosse la seguente: 
> Professionista con inizio attività nel 2008
> Regime N.I.P. 2008/2010
> Nel 2011 passaggio a regime "ordinario" 
> Nel 2012 può entrare nel nuovo regime dei minimi? 
> Leggendo i provvedimenti AdE di oggi direi di no, in quanto "resta fermo il vincolo triennale conseguente all'opzione per il regime ordinario". E' corretto? 
> Grazie e buone feste a tutti

  A mio avviso, dipende:
- se il regime per il 2011 è stato optato dallo stesso contribuente, allora c'è il vincolo triennale;
- se il regime ordinario per il 2011 è stato "obbligatorio" (per esempio superamento del 50% dei ricavi/compensi massimi previsti per le nuove iniziative produttive), allora si può entrare nel nuovo regime, sempre che nel 2011 sussistano gli altri requisiti.

----------


## squeak

> Salve, una persona che ha adottato il regime art.13 l.388/2000 nel 2010, puo' passare ai nuovi minimi dal 1 gennaio 2012 senza che siano trascorsi i tre anni?

  Mentre il soggetto in questione se volesse potrebbe restare nel regime delle nip fino allo scadere del triennio in quanto il regime art 13 l 388/2000 non è stato abrogato. È corretto?

----------


## marcodellinoci

> Per sicurezza comunica la revoca del regime nuove iniziative tanto non ti costa nulla, dopo di che accesso automatico nel regime dei nuovi minimi (se ci sono i requisiti) con comportamento concludente.
> Ciao

  ma se il regime delle NIP scade per decorso naturale del triennio, che necessità c'è di comunicare la revoca ?

----------


## studionicola

> Mentre il soggetto in questione se volesse potrebbe restare nel regime delle nip fino allo scadere del triennio in quanto il regime art 13 l 388/2000 non è stato abrogato. È corretto?

  Confermo, il regime ex legge 388 del 2000 è attualmente ancora in vigore.

----------


## Bibolo

ragazzi mi sta venendo un dubbio atroce, non vorrei sbagliare quindi chiedo conferma a voi: 
- soggetto che apre partita iva nel corso del 2009 come art.13 l.388/2000, quindi Nuove iniziative produttive;
- il regime scade naturalmente a fine del 2011, per scadenza del triennio; 
1) a partire dal primo hgennaio 2012, stante la presenza dei requisiti, può accedere al regime dei nuovi minimi (5%) ? 
2) vi può rimanere fino al compimento del 35-esimo anno di età? 
da quanto ho letto/capito io le risposte sarebbero: 
1) si, senza fare comunicazioni particolari ma per comportamento concludente; 
2) si poichè non si ha passaggio dall'art.13 388/2000 prima della fine del triennio ma dopo la fine del triennio, quindi il tempo di permanenza nel nuovo regime dei minimi non include il periodo in cui si era all'interno del regimne delle Nuove iniziative produttive. 
Voi che ne pensate? ho inteso male io o confermate. 
Grazie.

----------


## Bomber

> ragazzi mi sta venendo un dubbio atroce, non vorrei sbagliare quindi chiedo conferma a voi: 
> - soggetto che apre partita iva nel corso del 2009 come art.13 l.388/2000, quindi Nuove iniziative produttive;
> - il regime scade naturalmente a fine del 2011, per scadenza del triennio; 
> 1) a partire dal primo hgennaio 2012, stante la presenza dei requisiti, può accedere al regime dei nuovi minimi (5%) ? 
> 2) vi può rimanere fino al compimento del 35-esimo anno di età? 
> da quanto ho letto/capito io le risposte sarebbero: 
> 1) si, senza fare comunicazioni particolari ma per comportamento concludente; 
> 2) si poichè non si ha passaggio dall'art.13 388/2000 prima della fine del triennio ma dopo la fine del triennio, quindi il tempo di permanenza nel nuovo regime dei minimi non include il periodo in cui si era all'interno del regimne delle Nuove iniziative produttive. 
> Voi che ne pensate? ho inteso male io o confermate. 
> Grazie.

  Secondo me 
1) si
2) fino al 31/12/2013

----------


## Bibolo

non nasacondo che sul punto 2 sono tutt'ora dubbioso, aspettiamo e speriamo che esca qualche chiarimento sul tema del contendere. 
nwel frattempo questi due anni nel nuovo regime glieli faccio fare.

----------


## Inazuma

Mi confermate che con apertura attivita' nel 2008 con reg. nuove iniziative, dal 2008 al 2010, passaggio al regime ordinario nel 2011 (per decorso del triennio nip e superamento soglia nel 2010 che mi ha bloccato l'entrata nei vecchi minimi nel 2011), rispettando tutti i requisiti nel 2011 si puo' enrare nei nuovi minimi nel 2012?

----------


## dod

> Mi confermate che con apertura attivita' nel 2008 con reg. nuove iniziative, dal 2008 al 2010, passaggio al regime ordinario nel 2011 (per decorso del triennio nip e superamento soglia nel 2010 che mi ha bloccato l'entrata nei vecchi minimi nel 2011), rispettando tutti i requisiti nel 2011 si puo' enrare nei nuovi minimi nel 2012?

  a mio parere puoi entrare nel nuovo regime dei minimi soltanto per l'anno 2012 (ciò perchè l'ingresso nel regime ordinario non è stato su opzione)

----------


## ACEMAN

Oggi ho letto sul sito del sole 24 un articolo sul passaggio dal regime delle nuove iniziative produttive ai nuovi minimi e mi è parso di capire che per il passaggio di chi è ancora nei tre anni(inizio attività nel 2010) bisogna revocare l'opzione del regime agevolato mediante modello AA9 quindi non vale il comportamento concludente. Ho capito bene?

----------


## studiovera

> Oggi ho letto sul sito del sole 24 un articolo sul passaggio dal regime delle nuove iniziative produttive ai nuovi minimi e mi è parso di capire che per il passaggio di chi è ancora nei tre anni(inizio attività nel 2010) bisogna revocare l'opzione del regime agevolato mediante modello AA9 quindi non vale il comportamento concludente. Ho capito bene?

  In effetti il sole ricorda a chi se ne fosse dimenticato che nel lontano 2007, in una situazione analoga a questa, chi aveva optato per il regime delle nuove iniziative produttive poteva "finire" nei minimi revocando il vecchio regime...per me il sole si è allargato un po'... il comportamento concludente vale sempre...e poi perchè il modello AA9 quando è sufficiente l'opzione in unico?

----------


## ACEMAN

Un quesito di esperto risponde del sole 24 ore invece diceva che andava bene il comportamento concludente. Quindi bisognerebbe revocare l'opzione cosi' da entrare nei automaticamente nei superminimi. Cosa facciamo?

----------


## studiovera

Niente, ammesso che si debba inviare il mod AA9 ci sono 30 gg quindi scade il 30 gennaio.
Fino ad allora saranno scritti fiumi di parole sull'argomento da parte dell'agenzia c'è anche l'esperto risponde in mezzo ...

----------


## Teo

Ho letto anch'io il quesito 178 dell'Esperto Risponde, ma soprattutto ho letto le circolari a cui fa riferimento (circ. 73/E del 21.12.07 e circ. 7/E del 28.01.08), e vi chiedo se condividete questa analisi: 
Situazione "2008":
Esiste il regime "soggetti in franchigia" (32bis), che è regime naturale per chi è sotto i 7.000 Euro e rispetta gli altri requisiti. Pur potendo aderirvi, per l'anno 2007 esercito l'opzione per il regime ordinario, vincolante per tre anni. Nel frattempo viene istituito un nuovo regime, "dei minimi", in vigore dal 2008. La legge istitutiva di questo regime, al comma 116, confermata dalle due circolari citate, mi dice che posso derogare al vincolo triennale dell'opzione, e aderire fin dal 2008 al regime dei minimi, sostanzialmente perché nel momento in cui ho esercitato l'opzione il regime dei minimi non era ancora stato istituito. 
Ora, situazione "2011":
Esiste il regime "dei minimi", che è regime naturale per chi è sotto i 30.000 Euro e rispetta gli altri requisiti. Pur potendo aderirvi, per l'anno 2011 ho esercitato l'opzione per il regime ordinario, vincolante per tre anni. Nel frattempo viene istituito un nuovo regime, "dei nuovi minimi", in vigore dal 2012.  
A questo punto, essendo nella stessa identica situazione risolta positivamente nel 2008 dall'Agenzia, mi sentirei autorizzato a revocare l'opzione per il regime ordinario e aderire al nuovo regime dei minimi fin dal 2012. 
Cosa ne pensate? 
Grazie

----------


## Giusy81

Salve, mi aggancio alla discussione per chiedere: un professionista che ha aperto partita iva nel 2009 scegliendo il regime semplificato può ora optare per il regime dei super minimi fino al compimento dei 35 anni? vale il comportamento concludente? la rettifica sull'iva va versata entro il 16/03 insieme al saldo dell'iva annuale? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, mi aggancio alla discussione per chiedere: un professionista che ha aperto partita iva nel 2009 scegliendo il regime semplificato può ora optare per il regime dei super minimi fino al compimento dei 35 anni? vale il comportamento concludente? la rettifica sull'iva va versata entro il 16/03 insieme al saldo dell'iva annuale? Grazie

  
Di tutti questi aspettiu, e di tanti altri, parleremo nella videoconferenza di giovedì prossimo, 26 gennaio. minimi-contribuenti-videoconferenza
Ti aspetto !

----------


## Bibolo

rilancio la discussione perchè ho letto un articolo di oggi del sole 24 che mi ha creato un po' di confusione in testa: 
un soggetto che apre partita iva nel 2009 con il regime delle nuove iniziative produttive, chiude il regime di favore (10%) nel 2011.
avendo i requisiti dimensionali, può passare nel 2012 ai nuovi minimi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> rilancio la discussione perchè ho letto un articolo di oggi del sole 24 che mi ha creato un po' di confusione in testa: 
> un soggetto che apre partita iva nel 2009 con il regime delle nuove iniziative produttive, chiude il regime di favore (10%) nel 2011.
> avendo i requisiti dimensionali, può passare nel 2012 ai nuovi minimi?

  Certo, e ci resta fino al 2013.

----------


## Bibolo

grazie Danilo sempre gentilissimo.  
mi sorge un'altra domanda perchè ho un caso un po' particolare.  
un soggetto che ha chiuso partita iva tre anni fa, ha operrato come dipendente fino ad oggi, può ora aprire nuova partita iva e accedere al regime dei minimi per lavorare con l'estero e quindi fatturare verso paesi extra ue? 
a spanne direi di si, infatti la norma dice " soggetti che intraprendono ex novo ", voi che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> grazie Danilo sempre gentilissimo.  
> mi sorge un'altra domanda perchè ho un caso un po' particolare.  
> un soggetto che ha chiuso partita iva tre anni fa, ha operrato come dipendente fino ad oggi, può ora aprire nuova partita iva e accedere al regime dei minimi per lavorare con l'estero e quindi fatturare verso paesi extra ue? 
> a spanne direi di si, infatti la norma dice " soggetti che intraprendono ex novo ", voi che ne pensate?

  E come mai è terminato il rapporto di lavoro dipendente?

----------


## Bibolo

per termine del contratto a termpo determinato

----------


## danilo sciuto

> per termine del contratto a termpo determinato

  Sì, se sono passati tre anni (solari, non esercizi).

----------

